# Stan Smith--What color is most traditional?



## PolieCat (Dec 14, 2007)

After reading some posts here, I wanted to look online at the Adidas Stan Smith tennis shoes. I see they come in all white, white with navy trim, white with green trim, white with black trim, and all black. What color is the most traditional? (I didn't know they even came in different color combinations.) Thank you.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

My Stan Smith's are black, but that's only because I was specifically looking for a black sneaker at the time. I would think that white is the most traditional.

Cruiser


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

White with green trim is the original color of Stan Smiths (and Rod Lavers), IIRC. More recently, I had a pair of white Stan's with navy trim, but if I was going to purchase them again I would go with the green trim.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Without a doubt, green.

They do come with blue trim that, I must admit, doesn't look bad, but the green trim is the classic model.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

to my eye, the green trim is the best, plus you can co-ordinate it with a pink polo or ocbd :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Bermuda (Aug 16, 2009)

I've owned a pair of both Stans and Rod Lavers. Definitely the green is the most trad and goes with anything


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

Green trim on the Stan Smiths. The Rod Lavers need the green soles.


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

If you really want classics, traditional retro, try to find the original shoe. Robert Hallet. They were an off white leather with a green ultra suede accent tab in the back. Gold lettering on the outside side of the shoe.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I grew up wearing Stan Smiths and they always had green trim. I tried them on a couple of years ago and found they didn't fit my feet all that well. Before purchasing on-line, it might be a good idea to find a brick-and-mortor store and try them on.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't play tennis, but I've always liked the clean look of classic Stan Smiths for general sports and casual wear, and so have had a pair continuously in my wardrobe since college (in other words, for more than two decades now).

The green trim is _de rigeur._


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

Cardinals5 said:


> I grew up wearing Stan Smiths and they always had green trim. I tried them on a couple of years ago and found they didn't fit my feet all that well. Before purchasing on-line, it might be a good idea to find a brick-and-mortor store and try them on.


I love the look of this shoe. However, they fit terribly.
They are narrow (and I have a narrow foot) and
tight throughout the entire body of the shoe.

I bought a pair to play tennis in (supposedly what they are
designed for) and they are far too flat and have absolutely
no cushion or support.

They are perfect for walking around town, but not ideal
for using for sports.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I think the white with green trim looks the best, and it seems to be the most trad, because it's the original colorway.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (Feb 7, 2008)

white with green trim is most traditional. I own a pair with green trim and a pair with blue trim. I wear the blue trim most often. I love Stan Smiths.


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

Tonyp said:


> If you really want classics, traditional retro, try to find the original shoe. Robert Hallet. They were an off white leather with a green ultra suede accent tab in the back. Gold lettering on the outside side of the shoe.


Here's an example of the Haillet.

www.harputsadidas.com/vintage3.html


----------



## sjk (Dec 1, 2007)

At Law said:


> I bought a pair to play tennis in (supposedly what they are designed for) and they are far too flat and have absolutely
> no cushion or support.


www.hypebeast.com/2009/03/40-years-of-sole-interview-with-stan-smith/

I think even Stan Smith would agree.


----------

